# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  LuDo Koi : Sakasume GINRIN HI UTSURI Keeping Contest

## Saung Koi

*Halo...halo...LuDo Koi kembali dg Keeping Contest 
Varietas Ginrin Hi Utsuri dari SAKASUME KOI FARM, Japan
Sebanyak 22 Ekor* *dengan size rata-rata 15-20 cm*
*Semua Ikan Non Certy...
*




Peraturan KC :

1. Acara berlangsung selama 6 bulan mulai  01 Desember 2013 hingga 01 Juni 2014

2. Ikan dapat dilihat dan dipilih/dibid pada *saat diposting* sampai dengan *30 November 2013 pukul 20.05 wsk* 
Ket : Jika dalam kurun waktu 20:01 smp 20:05 ada bid, maka Lelang utk semua ikan *diperpanjang 5 menit dari BID TERAKHIR*.
  Contoh : ada bid di 20:03, maka Lelang diperpanjang s/d 20:08, jika   ada bid lagi di 20:08, maka Lelang diperpanjang s/d 20:13, dan   seterusnya.
*Sampai pd 5 menit terakhir TIDAK ada BID, maka Lelang dinyatakan BERAKHIR*.

3. Harga ikan per ekor ditentukan secara *Lelang dg start masing2 ikan di Rp. 1.000.000,- Kelipatan minimal 50.000*

4. Foto FINAL selesai masa periode keeping contest paling lambat diposting di http://www.koi-s.org ato dikirim ke [email protected] pada 5 Juni 2014 dan hasil penjurian akan diumumkan di http://www.koi-s.org pada 10 Juni 2014

5. Hadiah bagi pemenang keeping contest adalah sebagai berikut:
a. Juara  :First: : *1 unit MATALA BIOSTEP with Water Fall 10 ltr*


b. Juara  :Second: : *1 unit KYODO PUMP 150 watt 15ton/jam*


c. Juara  :Third: : *1 unit MITSUBHISI TORNADO PUMP 100 watt 5ton/jam*


6. 3% hasil penjualan untuk Koi-s

7.  Pelunasan dan pengiriman ikan maksimal beres dalam 3 hari setelah lelang berakhir. 
*Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dr participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka LuDo Koi BERHAK untuk menjual ikan tersebut ke pihak lain tanpa pemberitahuan terlebih dahulu*.

8. Harga final lelang, belum termasuk ongkos kirim dan packing styrofoam ( ditanggung pemenang lelang )

*) Panitia berhak merubah/menambahkan peraturan yang ada untuk kepentingan banyak pihak dalam acara keeping contest ini. 

Foto-foto Ginrin Hi Utsuri :

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aidama Koitabe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aidama Koitabe

Kalau begitu saya 
No. 17 1jt

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aidama Koitabe

Kalau begitu saya pilih yg lain deh.
No.4: 1 jt hihihi...

Gom Sirait

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Rekap Sementara...Thanx... :Thumb: 

# 1 - Rp. 1.000.000,- by herrydragon
# 2 - Rp. 1.200.000,- by 9KOI
# 3 - Rp. 1.100.000,- by Tri Wisnu Whardana
# 4 - Rp. 1.000.000,- by Gom Sirait
# 5 - Rp. 1.500.000,- by b0rn2killll
# 6 - Rp. 1.000.000,- by viktor
# 7 - Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
# 8 - Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
# 9 - Rp. 1.200.000,- by 9KOI
# 10 - Rp. 1.000.000,- by herrydragon
# 11 - Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
# 12 - Rp. 1.000.000,- by herrydragon
# 13 - Rp. 1.000.000,- by wahyu adiwinanto
# 14 - Rp. 1.100.000,- by b0rn2killll
# 15 - Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
# 16 - Rp. 1.000.000,- by DTm
# 17 - Rp. 1.200.000,- by DTm
# 18 - Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
# 19 - Rp. 1.100.000,- by Tri Wisnu Whardana
# 20 - Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
# 21 - Rp. 1.000.000,- by DTm
# 22 - Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Revata Yasa Lienardi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## blu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koent40

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

support ko lukas 
no.1, 5, 19 1600rb

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yaniesbe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Sorry nie, pasca stroke tgl 30 Oktober ..... speech terapi
nawar .......1300rb no.3  :Flypig:

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aidama Koitabe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koent40

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dutomo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Om ep welcome sire

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Revata Yasa Lienardi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aidama Koitabe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

> Mantap om EP.... welcome back.. borong" lagi omm..


Selamat Datang Dr Wahyu

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## blu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

halo halo semua makasi supportnya

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

om herry masih melek y?

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

ngga Viktor, papa-nya ajah ............ berani bid ..... :Spy:

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bang Eed

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

2. Ikan dapat dilihat dan dipilih/dibid pada *saat diposting sampai dengan 30 November 2013 pukul 20.05 wsk 
Ket : Jika dalam kurun waktu 20:01 smp 20:05 ada bid, maka Lelang utk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari BID TERAKHIR.
Contoh : ada bid di 20:03, maka Lelang diperpanjang s/d 20:08, jika ada bid lagi di 20:08, maka Lelang diperpanjang s/d 20:13, dan seterusnya.
Sampai pd 5 menit terakhir TIDAK ada BID, maka Lelang dinyatakan BERAKHIR.*

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Kok sepi nih

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

> Next Event @ LuDo Koi
> 
> Good Quality SHIRO UTSURI SAKASUME
> 
> Mau bocorannya...???
> 
> tunggu ya...


Lanjutttt, posting skrg bos bro... mumpung hottttt  :Juggle:

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dutomo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dutomo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

> Udah nungguin nih dari kemarin2..hehehe. selama ini hunting budo goromo blm dpt2 yg mantep di hati.


Ikannya baru dateng Subuh tadi Om Dutomo
Tunggu stabil dulu...baru difoto...uploadnya...tunggu beres Koi Show di Jakarta
Sabar ya Om... :Nod:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dutomo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

> Shiro2 ini dulu ntar yang naik KC...tunggu tanggalnya ya...
> 
> Ini beberapa sample untuk next KC


ini dah di nomeri om Luk

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

> *51 cm MALE* *Mata Merah** Lucky Draw 1
> *
> 
> 
> *51 cm FEMALE Mata Merah Lucky Draw 2
> *
> 
> *44 cm FEMALE Mata Hitam Lucky Draw 3
> *


*Selamat untuk Pemenang Lucky Draw 
*
Lucky Draw 1 : No. 1
Lucky Draw 2 : No. 7
Lucky Draw 3 : No. 21

----------


## e4gler4y

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

> *SELAMAT UNTUK PEMENANG*...Thanx...
> 
> # 1 - Rp. 2.000.000,- by 9KOI
> # 2 - Rp. 1.300.000,- by LVandCK
> # 3 - Rp. 1.900.000,- by Bang Eed *- PAID*
> # 4 - Rp. 1.250.000,- by Gom Sirait
> # 5 - Rp. 1.700.000,- by b0rn2killll
> # 6 - Rp. 1.000.000,- by viktor
> # 7 - Rp. 1.000.000,- by Eagler4y
> ...


Ikan Nomer 8 cancel by Mr. Kujaku
Tadi sore Beliau datang ke Show Room kami n liat ikannya...tp hatinya kurang seeerrrrr

Yang mau No 8 ini...monggo sy tunggu ya...biar bisa ikutan KC...Thanx.

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aidama Koitabe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> my first koi from ludo was well received today, thanks


thanks for supportnya alll .............

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koent40

maaf om lukas...saya baru balik dari luar kota...saat confirm kemarin lewat adik sudah diberikan ke pemenang kedua. sekali lagi saya mohon maaf ya om lukas...

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

> loh bukannya katanya bulan lalu uda mau 45cm ya om...


Tenang om nanti di upload om born2kill udah diatas 50 cm

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e4gler4y

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aidama Koitabe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e4gler4y

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e4gler4y

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e4gler4y

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hahaha yg diatas 50 bak ukurnya :Eyebrows:

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jusri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

wah "bosen" nih ama om han...keepingnya ndak ada yg jelek....bagus2 melulu....bener2 strong contender GC nih....

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Bener2 master keeping nih om han

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## interisti

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Smoker

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Wahhhh.....om han bikin minder pesaing lainnya nih.....

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

> kirain udah 50cm om andy 
> tapi lmayan jg no 5nya grow 26cm 6bln ya


Hehehe,ia tp ama py om saya nyerah deh :Ohwell:

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

> Maksudnya pasir apa om? Gak mudeng


Pasir maksudnya bintik2 kecil hitam di atas beni om

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e4gler4y

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

> *Hi Utsuri Ginrin no12 size 39cm 
> 
> *[IMG][/IMG]


Mantap om nogo bulky hi utsurinya

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Foto Update yang sy terima 9 Ekor dr 22 Ekor
Video URL 4 Ekor
Yang 5 Ekor tolong upload Video or Email ke sy, Thanx

Hari Minggu sy upload semua...sebelum Penjurian Tanggal 10

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

4. *Foto FINAL* selesai masa periode keeping contest paling lambat diposting di http://www.koi-s.org ato dikirim ke [email protected] pada 5 Juni 2014 dan hasil penjurian akan diumumkan di http://www.koi-s.org pada 10 Juni 2014

5. Hadiah bagi pemenang keeping contest adalah sebagai berikut:
a. Juara  :First: : *1 unit MATALA BIOSTEP with Water Fall 10 ltr*


b. Juara  :Second: : *1 unit KYODO PUMP 150 watt 15ton/jam*


c. Juara  :Third: : *1 unit MITSUBHISI TORNADO PUMP 100 watt 5ton/jam*



*Foto-foto Ginrin Hi Utsuri Before n After Keeping Contest :*

*Final 47 cm*
 

*Final 44 cm*
 

*Final 38 cm*
 

*Final 40 cm*
 

*Final 39 cm*
 

*Final 43 cm*
 

*Final 43 cm*
 

*Final 40 cm*
 

*Final 38 cm*

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Smoker

No 16 mantap. 




> No.16nya Wowww... 
> 
> Ikan apa aja asal masuk kolam Green Garden jadi keren hahaha


Bukan sulap bukan sihir, memang keepingan suhu han tak main2. 
om efen klo mo minta ilmu ama suhu han harus bawa bunga 7 rupa, coklat 7 rasa, dan jangan mandi 7 hari.  :Biggrin:

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Nasih Muda  Tapi Keepingannya sdh Siip   saya Benar2 Salut Om Frostbitez  He...He...He.......

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

> om Dodo bilang selamat...ikut2 ach..... Selamat um Herry,,,,,,


Wkwkwk selamat om Royalflush  :Yo:

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Zone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

> *Kebanyakan di karantina tewasnya,* ............... *jadinya Sembilan pendekar*, dapat nomor semua !!! ......satu sampe sembilan, hahaha...


  Jangan cuma dapat nomor semua Om Epoe sampaikan Om Lukas dapat Hadiah semua!!! ....... ha...ha...ha.....

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rotkiv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Zone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e4gler4y

> ralat yaaaaa Pak Aliong diganti namanya jadi Mr Kujaku aja
> 
> *SELAMAT UNTUK PEMENANG*...Thanx...
> 
> # 1 - Rp. 2.000.000,- by 9KOI
> # 2 - Rp. 1.300.000,- by LVandCK
> # 3 - Rp. 1.900.000,- by Bang Eed
> # 4 - Rp. 1.250.000,- by Gom Sirait
> # 5 - Rp. 1.700.000,- by b0rn2killll
> ...





> Maaf om lukas karena kebanyakan saya cancel yang no 14 bisa di ambil oleh om LVandCK cukup saya no 5 Dan 17 saja, tq





> No. 7, 11, n 14 by Eagler4y
> Thank You


Hahaha.. ikan sisa yang ngga kepilih bejo-nya gede banget.
No 7 dapet lucky draw
No 11 & 14 dapet juara

Dimana lagi kalau bukan di Koi-s dan Ludo Koi. Sipp.. dahh..

----------


## ivanau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rotkiv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Kalo dasarnya ikan akan menjadi bagus ya pasti juara lah...
Masalahnya kita khan gak tau ikan mana yang nantinya akan menjadi bagus
kolam n pakan menentukan
air juga berpengaruh

Tanpa video-pun....ikan bagus tetaplah juara

so...gak perlu repot2 komplain lah...

Yang mau ngadain KC dg updatenya video ya silakan aja...

LuDo Koi udh pake foto ya foto...malahan ada yg pake video eee...malah keliatan kelemahan si ikan, jd gak hoki khan.

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

